# Windows von USB Stick starten



## herbs (19. Dezember 2003)

Hy Folks,

kurz vor Weihnachten überlege ich mir, was ich so tun könnte in der Zeit, wo alle raus aus der Firma sind und ich alleine werken kann.

Eine Idee ist, nachdem ich mir einen SanDisk Cruzer schenken werde, ein Windows oder sogar Linux so zu installieren, dass es nur dann funktioniert, wenn der USB Stick drinnensteckt.

Habe schon ein bisschen gesucht, aber nix adequates gefunden, eigentlich nur, wie es mit Diskette funktioniert...

Vielleicht hat jemand von euch eine Idee.

Danke im voraus und schöne Feiertage
Herbs


----------



## Sinac (19. Dezember 2003)

Da wirste wohl das Problem haben dass du vor dem Laden des Treibers vom OS kewin USB zur verfügunghast, es sei denn dein BIOS unterstütz das, was wohl eher nich die Ausnahme ist...

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## herbs (22. Dezember 2003)

Sei es wie es sei, den USB Stick hab ich noch nicht, aber ich denke schon, dass das Bios das packen könnte. Allerdings hab ich nichts davon, weil ich nicht weiß, was ich auf den USB Stick draufpacken muss.

Außerdem würd mir ja schon die Alternativlösung, per Diskette, reichen...

Any ideas?


----------



## sharp_freak (5. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Versuche das mal!

http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_13015098.html


lg Markus


----------



## Fanthom (5. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

Schau mal *- - - hier - - -*  von mir, da hab ich schon einige Sachen verlinkt, die ich gestern Abend/Nacht gefunden hab.

Mit nenm ganzen Betriebsystem hab ich es auch noch nix gefunden, aber da lässt sich bestimmt was machen, nicht aufgeben, und mir bescheid sagen wenn du was gefunden hast... 

Also, ich such weiter und dann kommt alles auf meine Seite ruf, die ist aber momentan offline  

Peace,
Fanthom


----------



## sharp_freak (5. Juli 2005)

Hast du es schon mal mit einer Knoppix version versucht?
Das funktioniert wenn dein USBstick Bootfähig ist! :suspekt: 


mfg Markus


----------



## Fanthom (5. Juli 2005)

Keine Ahnung ob der Ipod Shuffle Bootfähig ist...wie find ich das raus und was muss ich bei einer solchen Knoppix-USB-Installation machen? Meinste man könnte dann komplett auf interne Festplatten verzichten?


----------



## sharp_freak (7. Juli 2005)

Knoppix ist eine lauffähige Live Linux version die direkt von CD läuft, daher ist auch keine Festplatte notwendig.
Wenn du ca. 1GB RAM zur verfügung hast kannst du das Knoppix in den RAM laden (sehr schnell).

Knoppix 

mfg Markus


----------



## sharp_freak (7. Juli 2005)

Du musst einfach nur die ganze cd auf den USB stick kopieren und im BIOS einstellen das der Rechner 
als erstes vom USB stick booten soll


----------



## Glennsor (16. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
  wenn ich das richtig gecheckt hab möchtest Du das Windows nur läuft  wenn der Stick drin ist.
 Vielleicht hab ich was für Dich.So hab ich es zumindest bei W2k gemacht (geht aber auch auf XP und kann auch unter Linux klappen,ich kann nur nicht genau sagen wie,aber es gibt ja auch die Linux-Startdiskette mit Bootmanager,sollte also irgendwie gehen wenn man sich mit der Linux-Routine auskennt).
  In diesem Fall ist es mit Diskette,sollte aber auch mit Stick machbar sein wenn Dein Bios da auch von booten kann.
 Also erst eine Bootdiskette erstellen.Dann die Startdateien (ntdlr,ntdetect.com,boot.ini) von C: auf die Diskette kopieren und von C: löschen.

 Bei mir ging es um eine versteckte Partition,welche in der ursprünglichen boot.ini fehlte und auf der Diskette in der boot.ini eingetragen war.
  Wer es nicht weiß und auch keine Adminrechte besitzt konnte da auch nichts machen.
  Vielleicht hilft Dir das etwas.

  Gruß,Glennsor


----------

